# 2020 Tiguan R-Line Black Edition APR Build



## 550spyder2276 (Aug 14, 2003)

Well, hello...
Its been some time since I've actively participated in the Vortex community. I'm hoping to find time to highlight the process of one of my new projects. This 2020 Tiguan R-Line Black Edition was recently acquired this Summer and is going to be subjected to a fairly long list of modifications and improvements. I'm excited to share this with you and hope you'll enjoy it. 

Currently planned mods include

APR ECU Upgrade Stage I High Torque 91 Octane 
APR Turbo Inlet Pipe
APR Catback Stainless Steel Exhaust
APR Cast Inlet Downpipe System
APR Red Coil packs
APR Flow Form 20” Gray Black Wheels
APR Front Roll Control Stabilizer Bar End Links
APR Intercooler
APR MQB Coilovers
APR 6 Piston Brakes – Red
APR Windshield Wiper Delete Plug
APR Dogbone Mount
APR Intercooler Hoses
APR Black and Red APR Sideburn Decals
APR Black Valve Stem Caps
APR Flat Badge
TOYO 20" Tires
VW Rear Privacy Cover
PIAA LED Low and High Beams
Badgeskins Galore
Neuspeed P-Flow Intake
Neuspeed Rear Sway Bar
XPel Paint Protection Film- Full Front, Rockers, Roof, Rear Quarter Rocker, and more
Extensive Paint Correction by Griot's Garage with Ceramic Coating
More....
Huge amount of gratitude goes out to my Dear friend Chad @SCIPerformance in Minneapolis for all his help on this.

As time permits, I'll begin posting my progress. Stay Tuned. This thing should be a beast


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

550spyder2276 said:


> Well, hello...
> Its been some time since I've actively participated in the Vortex community. I'm hoping to find time to highlight the process of one of my new projects. This 2020 Tiguan R-Line Black Edition was recently acquired this Summer and is going to be subjected to a fairly long list of modifications and improvements. I'm excited to share this with you and hope you'll enjoy it.
> 
> Currently planned mods include
> ...


Well that’s a couple things to get started...😳 sounds fun👍👍

will you be giving demo rides when done, I’m just south in Lonsdale..


----------



## El Bengador (Nov 12, 2020)

hi there, very impressive list. Congrats.

Others mods sounds great, tell us more regarding comparison between stock and moded.
In the ECU upgrade, what is the final HP and WHP dyno results?
I have mine ECU and TCU tuned, but no hardware mods, yet!
(sleeper mode)


----------



## El Bengador (Nov 12, 2020)

Please, post more pics!!!


----------



## El Bengador (Nov 12, 2020)

Here it is my 310HP tuned sleeper...


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

El Bengador said:


> Here it is my 310HP tuned sleeper...
> View attachment 54864
> 
> 
> View attachment 54865


ROW Tiguan right?


----------



## El Bengador (Nov 12, 2020)

Row1Rich said:


> ROW Tiguan right?


Yes!


----------



## liquid101 (Dec 20, 2020)

look forward to following your progress! what is your factory engine for the R-line in the US?

here in the UAE its 2.0 TSI Bluemotion 162kw 220HP 7speed DSG

im trying to get an understanding of what this engine is capable of for my own tune-up project. not getting much info from people this side. i see the european tiguan R 316HP is running 2.0 TSI also - but confused whether this (or at least close) is achievable for me. every country has different engine specs etc

thanks!


----------



## CTGeoff (Feb 24, 2015)

liquid101 said:


> look forward to following your progress! what is your factory engine for the R-line in the US?


Unfortunately it's just 184 HP, 2.0T.


----------



## liquid101 (Dec 20, 2020)

CTGeoff said:


> Unfortunately it's just 184 HP, 2.0T.


thanks! interesting how much variation there is worldwide - the UK R-Line TSI only comes in 1.5 - the 2.0 are TDI only. what sort of HP are you aiming to get to with all the APR work? waiting to the new year to finalize buying this black edition - but keen to stage 1or2 tune up


----------



## El Bengador (Nov 12, 2020)

liquid101 said:


> look forward to following your progress! what is your factory engine for the R-line in the US?
> 
> here in the UAE its 2.0 TSI Bluemotion 162kw 220HP 7speed DSG
> 
> ...


Here in Brazil, Volkswagen sells a Puebla plant Tiguan 2.0 TSi R-line. Specs are ROW, it uses the 3rd generation EA888 motor, aka 2.0 TSi. This Motor(Engine), is capable of a lots of power, with proper tune and/or mods. The transmission is, DQ500, the same on the Audi RSQ3, can handle the power up to 500 Nm (metric) or 370 ft-lb (US) of torque.

I have a 2020 R-line with just the Stage 1 tune plus in-box K&N air filter. Pulling 310 HP, 260 WHP (dyno tested) that’s from a 220 HP stock motor.

Stage 2 unleashes more power... with more engine mods

You can get cables and software on line, like APR, Unitronic or other, and do it in your garage or local shop.

last thing, the car is so much more fun to drive with this much power, it just pulls!


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

I just wish we got the Tiguan R with the 300+hp motor stock. Larger brakes and much better suspension too.


----------



## liquid101 (Dec 20, 2020)

El Bengador said:


> This Motor(Engine), is capable of a lots of power, with proper tune and/or mods.


Appreciate the post - this is EXACTY what I was hoping to hear! As long as I can safely increase the power at a later date - I'm happy to go with showroom HP for now under warranty. Trying to discuss these things with salesmen here (who speak arabic first) has been difficult .. .

I drive a Volvo C30 T5 right now - rolls off the factory 230HP - but shares the same powertrain as Focus ST = 400HP capable. Got it to 300HP with upgraded intercooler only - such fun to ride around .. .

Thanks for the information again !!


----------



## liquid101 (Dec 20, 2020)

PZ said:


> I just wish we got the Tiguan R with the 300+hp motor stock. Larger brakes and much better suspension too.


Right? It's a thing of beauty - and that exhaust 🤤


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Beast and MQB Tiguan in the states don’t exactly go hand in hand. Lol. 

Exciting nonetheless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpetrone88 (Apr 24, 2018)

How did you get a TCU tune when APR doesn't even have one out for the Tiguan?


----------



## blueimp (Sep 5, 2019)

bpetrone88 said:


> How did you get a TCU tune when APR doesn't even have one out for the Tiguan?


different transmission for US Tiguans, we have the Aisin 8-spd box. i'm sure given time, and with more 2nd hand Tiguans hitting the market, there'd be a growing market for tuning the slushbox from big box tuners like APR down the line. most are pretty content right now that their Tiguans are actually shifting and driving normally after the 24GB update lol.


----------



## bpetrone88 (Apr 24, 2018)

blueimp said:


> different transmission for US Tiguans, we have the Aisin 8-spd box. i'm sure given time, and with more 2nd hand Tiguans hitting the market, there'd be a growing market for tuning the slushbox from big box tuners like APR down the line. most are pretty content right now that their Tiguans are actually shifting and driving normally after the 24GB update lol.


That makes more sense. I just did a Stage 1 APR Tune and boy does it make a difference. I talked to APR and they are looking at completing the TCU tune end of summer. Is the goal.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

bpetrone88 said:


> That makes more sense. I just did a Stage 1 APR Tune and boy does it make a difference. I talked to APR and they are looking at completing the TCU tune end of summer. Is the goal.


Cool, so we won’t see it til end of winter at least then or next year then? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

bpetrone88 said:


> I talked to APR and they are looking at completing the TCU tune end of summer. Is the goal.


APR is doing a US transmission tune?


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

Since when is this a thing?



550spyder2276 said:


> APR Catback Stainless Steel Exhaust


EDIT NVM: my head went straight for actual tipped exhaust, forgot they had the stock replacement.


----------



## El Bengador (Nov 12, 2020)

bpetrone88 said:


> How did you get a TCU tune when APR doesn't even have one out for the Tiguan?


APR is not the only kid in town, after The ECU/TCU upgrade done in my Tiguan, it pop a wheelie at 100MPH pull on the highway “drag” against a RSQ3 stock.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

El Bengador said:


> APR is not the only kid in town, after The ECU/TCU upgrade done in my Tiguan, it pop a wheelie at 100MPH pull on the highway “drag” against a RSQ3 stock.


So who did your TCU tune?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

El Bengador said:


> APR is not the only kid in town, after The ECU/TCU upgrade done in my Tiguan, it pop a wheelie at 100MPH pull on the highway “drag” against a RSQ3 stock.


Haha.... yea, I guess in the land of alternative physics maybe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 550spyder2276 (Aug 14, 2003)

My tune is an APR stage I tune that is available now.


91 AKI / 95 RON239 HP277 FT-LBS+50 HP+66 FT-LBS
This combined with APR Downpipe(no longer available thanks to Al Gore and his cronies), intake, APR catback exhaust, and coil packs, this thing pulls hard. A significant improvement in power and torque.


----------



## 550spyder2276 (Aug 14, 2003)

El Bengador said:


> hi there, very impressive list. Congrats.
> 
> Others mods sounds great, tell us more regarding comparison between stock and moded.
> In the ECU upgrade, what is the final HP and WHP dyno results?
> ...


Who did your TCU Tune


----------



## El Bengador (Nov 12, 2020)

550spyder2276 said:


> Who did your TCU Tune


Sorry for any confusion and or misunderstanding, 2020/2020Tiguan R-Line EA888 3rd Gen Engine + DQ500 4Motion transmission
with Stage 1 ECU/TCU tune + K&N Airbox filter. It is sluggish at low RPM, above 3000, WOW

This car was made in Mexico, sold in Brazil, where I live. (The car was purchase in September/2020)

The tune done by Armada Performance


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Oh OK - so you have the DSG. Jealous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Bengador (Nov 12, 2020)

550spyder2276 said:


> My tune is an APR stage I tune that is available now.
> 
> 
> 91 AKI / 95 RON239 HP277 FT-LBS+50 HP+66 FT-LBS
> This combined with APR Downpipe(no longer available thanks to Al Gore and his cronies), intake, APR catback exhaust, and coil packs, this thing pulls hard. A significant improvement in power and torque.



87 AKI / 91 RON 310 HP / 260 WHP325 FT-LBS+90 HP+100 FT-LBS


----------



## TigglyWiggly22 (12 mo ago)

310Hp is just from the ECU/TCU tuning?


----------



## El Bengador (Nov 12, 2020)

TigglyWiggly22 said:


> 310Hp is just from the ECU/TCU tuning?


That is coming from the ECU tune, with extreme boost on the intake, some surge flutter might occur when let go the throttle 😱😏. Performance/track use only, not recommended for daily driving. 😉


----------



## BenoYo1 (11 mo ago)

Hi everyone!
New to the forum but have been a Tiguan owner since august last year... I have a 2019 Tiguan Highline, built in Mexico but Latin America spec, so I have the 7 speed DSG and 4motion, but the 3B engine with ~180hp. Was curious which tunes would be available for my spec, since there are so many different models, I am confused.


----------



## 550spyder2276 (Aug 14, 2003)

I have much to update on the Tiguan build. Here are a few of the installs and oh my, have they transformed this thing! 
One of the few to acquire the rare Tiguan downpipes








A collection of some of the fine APR components 








Removal of the front bumper, radiator, trans cooler, and other tidbits to gain access to the Intercooler








The beautiful APR Intercooler snug as a bug in a rug 








APR Coilpacks and cooler NGK plugs


----------



## KMS12 (10 mo ago)

550spyder2276 said:


> I have much to update on the Tiguan build. Here are a few of the installs and oh my, have they transformed this thing!
> One of the few to acquire the rare Tiguan downpipes
> View attachment 174111
> 
> ...


How are you getting around the O2 sensor problem with the downpipe?


----------

